# Finished FCG and Witch just in time . . .



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thought I'd post pictures of the FCG and Witch-Stirring-Cauldron props I finished just in time for Halloween. Already planning improvements to the cauldron and more, more, more for next year's haunt! Thanks to everyone on this forum for ideas and inspiration!

Flying Crank Ghost pictures by dynoflyer - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/Flying%20Crank%20Ghost/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@p7/dynoflyer/Flying%20Crank%20Ghost/flying_ghost






http://i124.photobucket.com/albums/p7/dynoflyer/Witch%20stirring%20Cauldron/HLWN007.jpg


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Those are two biggies to get done in time for the 31st! Nice job. It's fun to see a male fcg and I like the mount you used for him...


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks, Ghostie, coming from a guy with 3 fcg's and up in the tree, no less, that's a compliment. 

I built the mount to be as small as possible when disassembled, it's up in the garage rafters till next year, now. I'm wondering if anyone ever built an fcg/axworthy rig with the ghost moving from point to point outside????


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Totally awesome. Thats great you got them done on time. I like the witch!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Those ARE two biggies to get finished. And at the same time. They came out great, you should be proud.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, I like those! Way to come through. I really like your sign too.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

dynoflyer said:


> ...I'm wondering if anyone ever built an fcg/axworthy rig with the ghost moving from point to point outside????


I think Doug at phantasmechanics did something like that. He said if he were ever to do it again, he'd charge fifteen thousand for the rig because of all the hassle in making it (if I remember correctly). It was a lot of work. We've been thinking about that one for almost a year and would love to do one. If we figure it out, we'll definately share the info here!

(I guess doug's rig didn't really "Axworthy" the fcg. Here's the link to what he did. So I guess it really hasn't been done yet...go for it!!!)


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

RE: FCG/Axworthy Rig
The more I think about it, the more enthusiastic I get. But, it might be a whole lot easier to have the FCG on a track that moves it back and forth instead of around in a circle. Suspend the FCG from a monorail contraption so it comes at you then retracts for the next victim. 

Thanks for the link, putting a man on the moon is nothing compared to that rig! Maybe I can simplify it some.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Woo Hoo! You figure it out, and I'll copy you. Ha ha...I agree. I think it should move forward, or forward and back...good idea...there's _got _to be a way to do it...


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey dynoflyer
Great Props.

I like that Sign Post


----------

